# F1 Saison 2018 beginnt mit Vettel Unfall!



## Marco2 (22 März 2018)

*FORMEL-1-STAR VETTEL*
*Erster Unfall schon beim Friseur*


​




*Eine Frisur für mehr Aerodynamik?*


----------



## Max100 (22 März 2018)

Windschlüpfrig...


----------



## Etzel (22 März 2018)

Keine Formel1 mehr ohne Grid Girls! Wird von mir boykottiert! Langweilig ist diese crashfreie Rundenfahrerei sowieso geworden. Im neuen PLAYBOY gibts einen sehr interessanten Bericht dazu.


----------



## krawutz (22 März 2018)

Etzel schrieb:


> Keine Formel1 mehr ohne Grid Girls! Wird von mir boykottiert! Langweilig ist diese crashfreie Rundenfahrerei sowieso geworden. Im neuen PLAYBOY gibts einen sehr interessanten Bericht dazu.



Mit Grid Girls ?


----------



## weazel32 (22 März 2018)

Geile Frise


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2018)

ich guck das schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr


----------



## Max100 (23 März 2018)

krawutz schrieb:


> Mit Grid Girls ?



Grid KID´s


----------

